# Middle Grounds trip out of Cedar Key, FL



## Buche

Planned a trip out to the Middle Grounds with some buddies in hope of bring home some fish. Had two Pensacola local boys make the trip down to GainesvilleThursday thenleft out of Cedar Key Friday around noon caught some live bait and headed out around 100 miles. This was the longest trip I have ever taken on myboat and was very pleased with the way she handled. First I need to lay out the scenario=

We had 5 guys estimating 1150 to 1200 pds.
200 gallons of fuel= 1400pds.
300pds. of ice
food, drinks, tackle, case of bait and a case of chum= 200pds.
30 gallon livewell full of water and live bait= 210 pds.

Cruised out @ 35mph with 1ft. seas getting 2mpg
Cruised back in @ 27mph with 2 to 3ft. with some 4's mixed in getting 1.7 mpg


Burned 133.5 gallons of fuel

This was the longest trip I've taken the boat and very happy with the ride of the hull and performance of the F-150's.

Now for the pics

Catching bait










Ridin out










Eric enjoying a cold refreshment on the way out in the bean bag.










Brian was first to strike with the first fish in the boat.










And again with a GrandDaddy Mangrove.










Neal getting in on the action





































Neal with a nice Snapper.




























Well the Sun went down and the bite slowed but as soon as the Moon came out it was on again, didn't get to many pics at night but it was a blast.



















Brian hooked into one that we never saw, broke his hook.



















Around 4:30 A.M. we decided to head back in around 55 miles to some 70ft. area and try and catch some more Grouper, well caught one more than Brian hooked into a nurse shark a fought for about 30 minutes until he got it up to see what it was.



















Got back to the ramp and cleaned up the boat and counted our catch 83 fish, Man it was a great day and night on the water.










Good times spent with some good friends.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Neal and Brewer are some non fishin SOBs.. tell em Scully said hey! nice report and cool pics


----------



## bond007

Nice fishing sounds like a great time....:bowdown:bowdown


----------

